# My Purple Daddy



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

This is one nice looking fella. Nice indica structure with some bright purple stamen:hubba:. I'm considering taking a cutting and keeping him around. He's taking forever to drop some pollen. Not one pod has popped at day 37 flower.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*he is a handsome devil :hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 25, 2008)

Who's yer daddy daddy???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice..wish I had that DUDE!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

> wish I had that DUDE!!!


I wish I would have kept the other pheno. He might have turned purple too. I am very happy with this one though. I think he'll make some good hybrids.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 25, 2008)

hey BBP, another thing to add, seeing as how your wondering about what to cross and what not,  i would like to see somebody cross Twisted Purple OG kush, with NYC sour diesel.  Or  Mk Ultra with Grape Ape.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

I wish I had one of those strains. I have a cross of the NYCD.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 29, 2008)

U Should Cross It Then Cross Its Purple Babies And Keep Doing That Till Its A True Purple Strain


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 29, 2008)

What is the strain?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 29, 2008)

He is very handsome...I think I can hear my Orange Candy Floss lady squeeling for him :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2008)

He is Williams Wonder x Blackberry bx2.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Alistair (Nov 29, 2008)

BBP, what's your secret for growing big healthy plants?  I see that you're a soil farmer, what kind of setup do you have? 

 I've never seen a male in full flower like that before. I hope your breeding works out well for you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2008)

> what kind of setup do you have?


A ghetto one...like me. I veg where ever. I was using a lil 1ftx1ft box I built but now i'm just using an open closet to veg in. For flower I use a grow tent. It's 3ftx1 1/2(or 18 inches rather). I use a 400w hps and my room stays a constant 75 with help from cool weather from outside and my central a/c. I don't have any special way of growing and i'm usually doing something different with every plant. Imo, i'm just getting into the swing of things.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool.  But what kind of light do you use for vegging?  You might have a ghetto vegetative setup, but it works.  So, what kind of soil and nutrients do you use?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2008)

> what kind of light do you use for vegging?


Sometimes CFL, sometimes MH, sometimes hps and sometimes a combination of the 3. The only light I have "assigned" to a room is the 400w. I like to play around with diff spectrums and see how the growth is. So far, 6500k is the best imo but the 10k seems to be working out fine.





> what kind of soil and nutrients do you use?


ATM and I stress that, i'm using Pure Blend Pro for veg and Biobizz Bloom and Original Pure Blend for flower. The medium is a mix of coco, mushroom compost and Sunshine potting mix. I added myco, lacti bacteria, corn meal and blueberries to the medium. I'm running out of Biobizz and ordered some Pure Blend Pro soil to replace it so soon i'll be using just PBP.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 29, 2008)

Good To See Those Nutes Work Perfect My Next Choice Is Pbp .. 
Everytime I See Ur Avatar I Start Laughin Hes A Funny Guy


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 6, 2008)

BBP whats the difference between a strain and a pheno??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 6, 2008)

> BBP whats the difference between a strain and a pheno??


White Widow, white rhino, blueberry...these are strains. The different physical appearances of the plants grown from a pack of blueberry would be different phenos. My laymens terms probably confuse more than help so heres this-

_phenotype is any observable characteristic or trait of an organism: such as its morphology, development, biochemical or physiological properties, or behavior. Phenotypes result from the expression of an organism's genes as well as the influence of environmental factors and possible interactions between the two. The genotype of an organism are the inherited instructions it carries within its genetic code. Not all organisms with the same genotype look or act the same way, because appearance and behavior are modified by environmental and developmental conditions. Also in the same way, not all organisms that look alike necessarily have the same genotype. This genotype-phenotype distinction was proposed by Wilhelm Johannsen in 1911 to make clear the difference between an organism's heredity and what that heredity produces.[1][2] The distinction is similar to that proposed by August Weismann, who distinguished between germ plasm (heredity) and somatic cells (the body). A more modern version is Francis Crick's Central dogma of molecular biology._

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenotype


----------



## Vegs (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a quick question...kinda off topic but purple related. =)

If you pollinate a purple female (the only purple one out of 5 total) will those seeds be more prone to sprout plants with a disposition to express the color purple more so then if I pollinated one of the non-purple female with the same pollen ?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 14, 2008)

hes sure nough a keeper.looks good my friend


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 14, 2008)

> If you pollinate a purple female (the only purple one out of 5 total) will those seeds be more prone to sprout plants with a disposition to express the color purple more so then if I pollinated one of the non-purple female with the same pollen ?


I would say yes. If you pollinated the non purple female with a non purple male I don't think you'll get any purple. You might but I wouldn't count on it. Read up on dominant and recessive traits.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks. Yup, my buddy had a non-purple male pollinate a heavy purple, almost black, female as well as some of the more vigorous white sisters. =)

The purple one is still nice just not as tall as one of her sisters but still very sticky!


----------



## Vegs (Dec 26, 2008)

Yo, check it out Bomb!

All in all I have seen three pheno's popping up in a Blue Mystic grow.

One is heavy purple almost black with medium height, while the other one is dark blue with hints of purple with healthy tall growth. The third pheno (not pictured) are white with light hues of blue, no purple, medium healthy growth. Surprisingly enough there really isn't a smell difference between the three. Just bud density and height of growth as well as color of course. =)

The attached pictures in the link below are of the two phenos. 1) dark purple and 2) dark blue both which are 5.8 weeks into flower. Please note that these two kolas/plants are pollinated and some areas could be swollen with seed growth.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35882

What'ca think?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 26, 2008)

They look nice but I noticed balls in the second pic so be careful with her.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah I seen those myself and was a little surprised. Being the n00b I truly am...is that signs of stress or less desirable traits? I want to think it isn't stress because I try not to play with them or jack with nutes often but I really don't know.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 26, 2008)

Sometimes unpollinated cannabis shoots out a few nanners later in flower. something about a natural reaction to try and self preserve. I wouldn't worry about it myself but i'm sure there are others that might. Some very good breeders use those nanners pollen to make fems.


----------

